# Nettle vs. Parsley Colorants



## CaraBou (Sep 3, 2014)

Here are a couple soaps I made to compare the color obtained from nettle leaf powder versus dried parsley flakes.  I used about 1 tsp of the herbs per pound of soap batter.  The nettle leaf is on top. As you can see, the nettle produced a much darker green.  

There were some other differences that I should at least mention.  I gelled the nettle and froze the parsley. I also used an FO in the nettle soap that will discolor more than what is in the parsley soap.  You can already kind of tell that the "uncolored" portion of the nettle bar is turning darker.  

This was a great little experiment for me because I had never used either of these natural colorants previously.  I also learned not to get too carried away trying to create an uneven pencil line. Better late than never


----------



## katsntx (Sep 3, 2014)

Lovely, lovely soaps!  I adore natural looking soaps.  I have a whole herb cabinet that has been calling my name and the nettles seems to have had the loudest voice lately.  

Thanks for the photos.  I love both results.  And your pencil lines are wonderful!


----------



## judymoody (Sep 3, 2014)

For future reference, if you infuse the dried leaves or powder in oil, you will get a much more vibrant green color.  Either way, your soap is very pretty.  I like the mountain peaks of your pencil line.


----------



## CaraBou (Sep 3, 2014)

Great tip, judy.  I did infuse tumeric once and want to try it with something else.  I've had a hard time talking myself into doing it again primarily due to a lack of forethought and planning (and sooooap many choices!).  I am inspired by beautiful soaps, but that alone doesn't seem to impart a vision.  I guess I'm one who soaps by the seat of my pants, lol!


----------



## cgawlik (Sep 4, 2014)

CaraBou said:


> Great tip, judy.  I did infuse tumeric once and want to try it with something else.  I've had a hard time talking myself into doing it again primarily due to a lack of forethought and planning (and sooooap many choices!).  I am inspired by beautiful soaps that alone doesn't seem to impart a vision.  I guess I'm one who soaps by the seat of my pants, lol!



No your not the only one.. for all the "plans" I make I usually abandon them at the start of most projects


----------



## CaraBou (Sep 5, 2014)

Yeah, the best laid plans of mice and men often go astray...especially when there's soap involved!

But I'm really glad Judy mentioned infusing, because now I want to know how the colors will differ!  

I was looking at the Lovinsoap page on infusing herbs...again.  I love that page.  I don't have heat sealable tea bags but couldn't I just empty a regular tea bag and staple it?  Worth a try I think!

http://www.lovinsoap.com/2011/07/color-soap-naturally-infusing-oil-with-herbs-and-spices/


----------



## cgawlik (Sep 5, 2014)

CaraBou said:


> Yeah, the best laid plans of mice and men often go astray...especially when there's soap involved!
> 
> But I'm really glad Judy mentioned infusing, because now I want to know how the colors will differ!
> 
> ...



Oh great another website for me to devour. Yay


----------



## Seawolfe (Sep 5, 2014)

CaraBou said:


> Yeah, the best laid plans of mice and men often go astray...especially when there's soap involved!
> 
> But I'm really glad Judy mentioned infusing, because now I want to know how the colors will differ!
> 
> ...



You could also staple a coffee filter instead of a tea bag.

I heat up a bunch of infusions like that, and then just store them until needed - only the powders are just loose - if you let them settle for a day or so its easy to pour off the top.


----------



## CaraBou (Sep 6, 2014)

Oh ya, coffee filters, I have lots of those!  

The Lovin Soap site suggests infusing 2 Tbls powdered spices per 5 lbs of oil.  That would fit nettle leaf and alkanet.  I'm thinking higher on parsley flakes or other herbs that aren't real fine -- maybe double or more (1/4 to 1/3 cup). Sound about right you think?


----------



## AKjulz (Sep 9, 2014)

Correction Cara, it's 2 Tbl in 5 oz not lbs of oil.  I was thinking that was gonna be a LOT of colored oil LOL.


----------



## CaraBou (Sep 12, 2014)

Oops, thanks for catching that Julz!    Yes, 2 tablespoons in 5 ounces.  2 Tbls would be pretty dilute in 5 pounds!  

I am really loving the light green color that the parsley made.  So much that I want to know what infusion does for it.  So I've followed judymoody's lead and have some cold soaking.  Put about 3 Tbls into a half pint jar of olive oil.  This is a little less parsley than I had wanted to use but it's close to the guidelines and soon I'll know whether it's enough!


----------



## AKjulz (Sep 12, 2014)

Man, I have GOBS of herbs but NO parsley.  Think I'll start some infusions today with alkanet and whatever else looks good and get some parsley next time I'm out!


----------



## CaraBou (Sep 13, 2014)

Ya, the 3 tablespoons I used was all I had or I would have used more.  Now I have to go buy more too!


----------

